# Solved: Garry's Mod; HL2.exe has stopped working.



## Noggs (Feb 2, 2009)

Right, so I just bought Garry's Mod today along with CS:S now I already have TF2 and HL2 so using Gmod wouldn't be a problem.
So here's what happened after purchasing Gmod, I installed it (obviously) it didn't take too long, no problems occured, ding! Download done. Now I go to my desktop where the shortcut is and it doesn't show what I assume would be the 'g' as it shows on your Steam Games list.
But I thought oh well, loaded it up, it gets RIGHT before the main screen and then an error comes up saying, ''hl2.exe has stopped working.''

Is there some kinda fix or anything?

Edit: I'm using Vista by the way.


----------



## Noggs (Feb 2, 2009)

Bamp


----------



## Noggs (Feb 2, 2009)

Noggs said:


> Bamp


----------



## Noggs (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey all you helpful **** that helped me with my problem! Whoops bull****.
No one helped at all while other threads were filled with answers to their problems.
But I suppose there's no need for you thanks to facepunch.com that actually helped me with my problem.


----------

